# "Big four" of other metal genres



## VGmaster9 (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok, since we have the big four of thrash metal, what other genres do you think have a big four? These genres would include heavy metal, speed metal, doom metal, death metal, black metal, grindcore, groove metal, gothic metal, industrial metal, progressive metal, power metal, symphonic metal, and folk metal. Take your picks. Here are mine


Heavy metal

Black Sabbath
Judas Priest
Motorhead
Iron Maiden

Speed metal

Exciter
Venom
Accept
Anvil

Thrash metal part 2

Exodus
Testament
Overkill
Kreator

Crossover thrash

Suicidal Tendencies
Stormtroopers of Death
Dirty Rotten Imbeciles
Corrosion of Conformity

Doom metal

Candlemass
Trouble
Pentagram
Saint Vitus

Death metal

Death
Obituary
Morbid Angel
Deicide

Melodic death metal

Carcass
Amon Amarth
Dark Tranquility
At the Gates

Black metal

Bathory
Celtic Frost
Mayhem
Immortal

Grindcore

Napalm Death
Terrorizer
Repulsion
Anal Cunt

Groove metal

Pantera
Sepultura
Exhorder
Machine Head

Industrial metal

Ministry
Godflesh
Fear Factory
Rammstein

Gothic Metal

Type O Negative
Lacuna Coil
Theater of Tragedy
Tiamat

Progressive metal

Dream Theater
Symphony X
Opeth
Queensryche

Power metal

Hammerfall
Helloween
Blind Guardian
Stratovarius

Symphonic metal

Nightwish
Haggard
Epica
Therion

Folk metal

Skyclad
Finntroll
Tyr
Korpiklanni


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jun 15, 2012)

Your picks?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 15, 2012)

For prog metal, why wouldn't Rush be listed as one of the four?


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 15, 2012)

Dragonforce
one of the big four in power metal
laughinggirls.jpg


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jun 15, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> Dragonforce
> one of the big four in power metal
> laughinggirls.jpg



Well, just decided to put a more suitable band there.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 15, 2012)

Heavy metal

Iron Maiden
Deep Purple
Black Sabbath
Led Zeppelin

Speed metal

Motorhead
Black Sabbath
Venom
Mercyful Fate

Death metal

Morbid Angel
Decapitated (former)
Carcass
Obituary

Black metal

Bathory
Venom
Hellhammer
Immortal

Groove metal

Pantera
Sepultura
Gojira
Machine Head

Industrial metal

Ministry
Godflesh
KMFDM
Rammstein

Gothic Metal

Theatre of Tragedy
Katatonia
Paradise Lost
Tiamat

Progressive metal

Dream Theater
Queensryche
Fates Warning
Rush

Power Metal

Hammerfall
Helloween
Blind Guardian
Manowar

Symphonic metal

Nightwish
Therion
Epica
Rhapsody of Fire

Folk metal

Skyclad
Finntroll
Enisferum
Korpiklanni

Glam metal

Twisted Sister
Motley Crue
KISS
Alice Cooper


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 15, 2012)

And another insertion into the Heavy Metal genre would have to be AC/DC


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jun 15, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> And another insertion into the Heavy Metal genre would have to be AC/DC



I wouldn't call them heavy metal, more like hard rock, but that's just me.


----------



## Conker (Jun 15, 2012)

Pantera is fucking awful.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jun 15, 2012)

Conker said:


> Pantera is fucking awful.



Says you.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 15, 2012)

This is in reference to most succesful?

Then I'd keep the revised list.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 16, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> Says you.


No. Really.

Pantera is fucking awful.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 16, 2012)

Idk about the other genres that much, but for progressive rock I'd say:

Dream theater
Rush
Symphony X
Communic (Progressive heavy rock)

Actually that top line in my sig is from Symphony X


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jun 18, 2012)

I would say Sepultura is more Thrash then Groove


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jun 18, 2012)

Rebel-lion said:


> I would say Sepultura is more Thrash then Groove



Their old stuff is thrash, their later stuff after Arise is groove metal.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 18, 2012)

Actually, upon review, Opeth would be good for consideration in the prog rock section.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not the most knowledgeable in drone metal, but I'd say Sunn O))) and Boris would be in the big four. Maybe Earth.

I really have no idea what OP means by "big four" anyway.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jun 21, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## Kivaari (Jun 22, 2012)

I'd say the OP's list looks pretty good, except a few things:
As awesome as Devin Townsend and Watchtower are, I don't think they are quite popular enough to be in the "Big Four". I'd pick Opeth and either Queensryche or Atheist.
Power Metal absolutely needs to have Blind Guardian. I'd take out Gamma Ray.
I think Black Metal should have Immortal.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jun 22, 2012)

I kind of lost interest with Sepultura, after Max left


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jun 22, 2012)

Rebel-lion said:


> I kind of lost interest with Sepultura, after Max left



You can always listen to their albums that he was in.



Kivaari said:


> I'd say the OP's list looks pretty good, except a few things:
> As awesome as Devin Townsend and Watchtower are, I don't think they are quite popular enough to be in the "Big Four". I'd pick Opeth and either Queensryche or Atheist.
> Power Metal absolutely needs to have Blind Guardian. I'd take out Gamma Ray.
> I think Black Metal should have Immortal.



Well I guess I can update it to make it look more satisfying. I also added another big four for thrash.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jun 24, 2012)

Now, I shall make a big four of nu metal and metalcore, just for teh lulz.

Nu metal

Korn
Mushroomhead
Slipknot
Disturbed

Metalcore

Killswitch Engage
All that Remains
Trivium
As I Lay Dying


----------



## aqxsl (Jun 25, 2012)

Burzum in Black Metal?


How about this for Avant-Garde Metal?

Deathspell Omega
Unexpect
Ulver
Maudlin of the Well


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sure, and for sludge metal there could be these.

Eyehategod
Crowbar
Acid Bath
Grief


----------

